# New Haven Officer Robert Fumiatti dies



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*New Haven Officer Robert Fumiatti dies*
***New Haven Officer Robert Fumiatti dies - story by Erin Cox*









by News Channel 8's Erin Cox 
Posted Jan. 10, 2007
Updated 4:50 PM
(New Haven-WTNH) _ He became known for his bravery and survival, and now officers and many others in New Haven are mourning the death of Officer Robert Fumiatti. Fumiatti, who made what many call an amazing recovery after he was shot in face in 2002, died in the early morning hours at his home.
"Truly we will miss him and we the city will pay homage to him," Chief Francisco Ortiz said Wednesday.
The sudden death of the eight year veteran is stunning because Fumiatti has become such an inspiration to the department.
He was shot in the face during a drug raid back in 2002. He persevered through a long, tough recovery. He eventually returned to the job, first in the canine unit and then in the firearms unit, all while a bullet was still lodged in him and a pacemaker helped his heart to beat.
"It was bad enough when Rob got shot. This is just awful," Det. Renee Leneux said. "We always thought he'd be back, not in a full capacity, but this is surreal."
"He persevered each and every day," Chief Ortiz said.
Fumiatti was well known in West Haven and people paid condolences to his wife and three children. 
Now there's a call for new charges against the man convicted of pulling the trigger. The city wants Arnold Bell to now be charged with murder, saying even though it's years later there's no doubt Fumiatti's death was in the line of duty.
"As we pay tribute to Officer Robert Fumiatti, we also demand that justice is served," Mayor John DeStefano said in a statement. "I am asking the New Haven State's Attorney to review the case against Arnold Bell and charge him with Capital Felony Murder."
"Rob will never be forgotten and can never be replaced," West Haven Mayor John Picard said.
An autopsy will be performed to determine the exact cause of death.
Fumiatti, 35, leaves behind a wife and three children, ages 11, 7, and 2. 
There was no word yet on funeral arrangements.



R.I.P brother...My thoughts and prayers are with him, his family, and N.H.P.D.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The man had balls, God bless him and his family and extended family.How can anyone look at that officer and not see a hero ? RIP


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=5921226

http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=5917676

http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=5923224

Would have posted the actual story but:



> You have included 29 images in your message. You are limited to using 2 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.
> 
> Images include use of smilies, the vB code


----------

